# 186 Direct Entry ( Experience Requirements)



## Black Star (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone,
I am professional engineer (mechanical), and working as field engineer with one of biggest company in regional area. I was on 476 visa and expired on august 2021 and applied for Covid visa.
I have been working with company since Oct 2020 ( 1.5 year). The company offered me to apply for 186 DE, they have done all their part ( job advertising, labour market test and etc ) the appointed agent by the company is pushing me to lodge the visa and nomination straight.
But I am not confident that the visa will get approve as I don't have enough work experience as per required by DHA (3 years), I have disclosed this with the appointed agent, but still they want to go ahead and lodging the visa . I stop them twice. The agent advised my employer that, if I don't continue with offer I might have to cease working with company as the visa is part of the contract.

Moreover, I worked as research assistant after the graduation with my university, the agent advised that can be used to cover the experience gap !!!!!!

I have been given third (last) chance to think about it get back to them ASAP.

My question is, do the employer have a power to bypass some requirements ? If not why they are jeopardise the consequences that might occur down the track.
I think would be very risky to go this pass at this time

Please share your experiences or if know anyone been through some situation


----------



## asmatkhanjawan (5 mo ago)

You shoukd discuss with Miss Michelle Brutny she is an Ex Visa Officer and now she is having own firm.
Email her your queries at
[email protected]


----------

